
GitLab SSH broken - setra
https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/907133090530721792
======
FatalLogic
They updated the certificate recently.

[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/905862774340939777](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/905862774340939777)

There are also some replies on that tweet reporting current problems.
"ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"

